# Kipor kge 3000tc low voltage



## Fishingmadman1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just got this second hand and it's not producing much power bareley enough to light a house hold lamp
Any one have any ideas the green supply light is not on for the first 20/30 seconds then only flashes and it should be a solid green
Thanks
Anyone cheers


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

I had a similar problem with my Kipor, downloaded a service manual from somewhere and used my volt meter to follow their diagnostic procedure to rule out the stator and inverter module. 

Do some googling and see if you can find it online, then whip out your meter and see what you find.

Mine was making the right output from the stator, the inverter module was fried. Was going to cost $400 for a new one so I sold it for parts. Very different symptoms from yours though, maybe just a loose connector.


----------



## Fishingmadman1 (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm also thinking of getting a step up transformer to run 240v will the geny run ok with one of these I'm lookin at running a power pack to charge lipos for my elect heli's that runs at 24v and can output up to 50amps when charging


----------

